# Help!! ff Emergency in GA!!



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Help! My youngest DD knocked over my ff's - my active culture and the freshly started one. It completely destroyed them because then she tried to clean up the mess so I would see it.
I don't keep an extra because I would be over run with flies!

I desperately need some ff to feed my critters! Do any of the GA froggers have a culture that I can have? I live in NE GA - between Lawrenceville and Athens. 

Thank You!!!


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I can give you an extra culture but I work 9-9 tomorrow and won't be able to meet you.

PM me, or email me [email protected]

I would be happy to bring a culture to work with me if you want to drive down to Peachtree City.

Crystal


----------

